# MPG for the 335d w/Sport Package vs No Sport Package



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

TheDrivingG said:


> Over 10 fill ups, the best MPG I got was 38.13 and the worst was 32.93. Over 5500 miles, I've been averaging 34.38 MPG. Most of it is freeway driving with occasional traffic (who am I kidding, this is LA, _inevitable_ traffic) and local driving. While cruising at freeway speeds, the MPG gauge hovers around 50 (not the most accurate but still shows that this thing is sipping diesel). On a 15 miles back route I take to work which has lots of turns and twists gets me ~28 MPG. I have the sports suspension with Michelins.
> 
> I had asked this question a while ago but no one (that I know of) has 2 335d's to compare. As TXPearl said, I'm just one data point and difficult to get any reasonable comparison.
> 
> The sports suspension is the only option I got on my car and I didn't care if there was a slight MPG loss!


G, Check out fuelly.com, I just joined and started uploading my refills. I might backtrack if I can find some older data to upload as well.

I think there were like 10-12 335d listed there. Stugout is in as well. It doesn't sort between sport and non-sport, but you can see what each car owner has stated about their rig, mine is sport and premium, and my MPG is in the 30.0 range with a mix of city/hwy.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> I made the huge investment of 79 cents for a small note pad and grabbed a pen to keep in my glove box.


A pad *and* a pen will fit in there?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

János said:


> A pad *and* a pen will fit in there?


No, the pad has to go into the driver side door. :thumbup:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

János said:


> A pad *and* a pen will fit in there?


In the spirit of German engineering, I had to re-define the essence of what we refer to as a pad and pen to something that will fit into a compact package. :bigpimp:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is the same type of pad I used to use for each of my cars.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Would the aero package on an M-sport versus the regular sport package also affect the MPG's?


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I did a 400 mile trip this weekend on back roads in Florida and got 31.7 mpg, with fairly aggressive driving.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

The non-sport will get marginally better, but you won't find conclusive evidence on a message board becasue one's driving style is the most important factor in determining MPG's.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> The non-sport will get marginally better, but you won't find conclusive evidence on a message board becasue one's driving style is the most important factor in determining MPG's.


How do you arrive at your conclusion? I am not taking issue with your conclusion, I just don't understand it empirically. If there was a difference, BMW would have different EPA ratings for Sport and non-Sport cars like they have a different rating for the 335i and 335is (N55 vs. N54 engines) cars. There is no difference in final drive or transmission ratios or vehicle weight between the two options, so where is the mpg difference sourced?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> How do you arrive at your conclusion? I am not taking issue with your conclusion, I just don't understand it empirically. If there was a difference, BMW would have different EPA ratings for Sport and non-Sport cars like they have a different rating for the 335i and 335is (N55 vs. N54 engines) cars. There is no difference in final drive or transmission ratios or vehicle weight between the two options, so where is the mpg difference sourced?


That's why I said "marginally better". That may be .5 mpg difference. who knows:dunno:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

stan01 said:


> You can also use an SMS text message to pass the data to Fuelly


+1 Fuelly via SMS.

On the original question, I never noticed any measurable difference in mileage between by summer set-up (255's in back) and my winter set-up (225's all around), so I would say there is negligible difference between Sport and non-Sport mileage.

Cheers
Duey


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

One or two people in the very big 335d thread claimed they got a good bit better mileage with their winter tires. I know one of those people has a non-sport car. No idea what size wheels/tires they went to. I think they were speculating it was because of weight differences but I do not remember for certain.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> One or two people in the very big 335d thread claimed they got a good bit better mileage with their winter tires. I know one of those people has a non-sport car. No idea what size wheels/tires they went to. I think they were speculating it was because of weight differences but I do not remember for certain.


Not sure, Snipe, but I saw no difference. My winter setup is V-rated General Articmax 225/45-17 all around, and summers are the Potenza RFTs, 225/40-18 front and 255/35-18 rear. Depends as well on the fuel. In the winter, up north, they switch to D-2, which has a bit less energy per unit volume than summer D-1, so I think that any better mileage from narrower rear tires in winter was made up by the winter diesel.

As an aside, I run my tires at the higher speed pressure ratings found on the driver's door jamb, 41f/44r for my car. Don't know why, but the tires had 28 psi when delivered...which seems pretty low to me and I would think that allows for more sidewall flex and waste heat/energy.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They run a winter blend down here but sure if the same since not like it gets super cold. If I were to graph out my mpg on my truck I could show where seasonal blends stop and start. I have not seen it in the BMW but don't drive it much. I'd have to look back to know for certain on the Mercedes but don't recall seeing it on that car. 

I never bought into their speculation but to a point it does make sense if you drop down the weight of the wheels/tires significantly. But I'd also begin to wonder how accurate mileage readings are if someone ends up changing their wheel/tire height as well.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

I think unsprung wheel/tire weight has more of an effect on acceleration, vice steady-state driving, so I'm not really buying in to the wheel weight argument. As another poster noted, there will be more variation in mileage based solely on driving style than on slight change to tire width. FWIW, I didn't notice any change on my 540i either, I I went between 195's in winter and 255's in summer in the rear.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

But you can change your cruising rpm due to differences in wheel/tire height. Probably have to be a big difference in height to notice but it could get some in or out of the sweet spot for mileage while cruising. I did that by pure mistake in a mustang a very long time ago but really the chances of it happening for most people I think are slim to none.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

True. I was running on the assumption that people would properly match the circumference/diameter of their tires between summer and winter fitments (i.e. 225/45-17 =(very closely) a 255/35-18).


----------

